# How to...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Some Korean joinery..


.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

:laugh2: The American version is called "Pocket Holes" I appreciate his talent but would not invest the time.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Stick, Kind of neat to see things like that even tho I would never want to do it, but it gives me ideas for other things.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gonna build clothes tree are ya...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> gonna build clothes tree are ya...


Been there done that.

Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Man, the things some people will do to save on a couple metal brackets and a tube of glue!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...always nice to see a different technique...

And the precision...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this guy writing with his left and his right hands? Look at 1:57 and 2:35. I realize a lot of lefties have a lot of control with their right hands, but as a rightie, by left hand could never be used for writing or marking.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What amazes me is that someone could actually think through or visualize such a joint in the first place!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok Stick but what do you call that joint? Surrounded lap joint?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

absolutely enjoy complex joinery....something I'd aspire to...kinda surprising though that this fellow was using a table saw


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TenGees said:


> Ok Stick but what do you call that joint? Surrounded lap joint?


DIIK...
Korean Joinery???...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

twoskies57 said:


> absolutely enjoy complex joinery....something i'd aspire to...kinda surprising though that this fellow was using a table saw


kiss/miss....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

don't subscribe.....


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Good project for a school shop class. Takes lots of time and doesn't use a lot of wood. Before my shop teacher would give you a new piece of sand paper he would inspect your old piece to make sure that there were no grains of sand left. I'm surprised that he didn't make us glue new sand to that bald piece of paper.


----------

